# Ramhorn snail attacking MTS



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

So, I put some ramhorn snails and MTS into my tank yesterday. Today, I saw that red ramhorn climb onto to the pointy end of the shell of the MTS, then slowly towards the, er, body. After, it compromised the sucking power, and they both fell to the ground. The MTS ended up digging into the sand with the snail still on it's shell after a shrimp joined the party. Is this normal behaviour? Should I move the ramhorn snails out?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I raise both in the same tank and they don't bother each other. Ram horns are pretty harmless and MTS are harmless.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

its not attacking it, its eating the alga on it. My shrimps and snails do it to each other all the time. Dont worry about it. As long as you dont have Assasin snails, you are good to go.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

+1 to both.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

For sure. In fact the MTS snails have quite hard shells, and thus don't make as nice a snack as some other snails do, for species that eat snails, that is.

But pretty much any snail will crawl on another snail to eat anything tasty on it's shell, as will shrimp. I often see various snails piled on one another.. had four Mysteries in a pile once, with a couple Ramshorns, a few MTS and a shrimp on top of the lot. Nothing hurt, all just either eating or mating or perhaps a bit of both.

Considering how fast MTS reproduce, losing a few is not really much of a disaster anyway.. you will soon have replacements.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ramshorn snail was just crawling and looking for food as they usually do. It doesn't really care about what surface it crawl on. They are not aggressive.
It was just a funny coincidence


----------

